# New Baby Colombian Tegu



## Tegu Zilla (Sep 16, 2018)

Just picked up our baby Colombian Tegu today. We went against everything we heard regarding Argentine BW and Colombian Tegu’s as far as being harder to tame/more aggressive. So any help with taming techniques would be greatly appreciated. Here are some pics of our new baby Zilla in her new enclosure. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Sep 17, 2018)

Take your time .... Colombians are very skittish especially as young.... Get your gu used to entering the enclosure, your scent and your voice, leave your hand in there not to touch just so he/she can familiarize itself and I'm sure curiosity will soon present itself.... Just keep pushing forward then to more and more each week.


----------



## BX9575 (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice looking Tegu. Like the enclosure.


----------



## Teguixin.22 (Oct 19, 2018)

They have such judgemental eyes lmao. They're really cool animals when they're used to you and their environment. Don't deserve the bad rep they have


----------

